# Portable work table thoughts?



## youkinorn (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi all. I'm looking to get a small portable work table and clamp/vice system to use for the random DIY tasks I decide to take on from time-to-time (sayas here and there and looking to get into some other small woodworking-type projects). 

I know that anything could really get the job done, even just a good sawhorse and some decent clamps, but it might be nice to have something with a bit more utility. I have very little experience buying anything tool-related, so thought I'd see if anyone here had any thoughts. Thanks!

Right now I'm considering these options:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Keter-21...k-Table-with-Adjustable-Legs-217679/205440787

or 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/BLACK-DE...EC-_-rv_gm_pip_rr-_-205440787-_-202516379-_-N

(or maybe the slightly larger version)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/BLACK-DE...table-Project-Center-and-Vise-WM425/202516382


----------



## jessf (Oct 28, 2016)

There's been a workmate in my family for almost 20 years. Works great and you can replace the tops easily.


----------



## daveb (Oct 28, 2016)

The Workmate(s) worked well for me except for folding, unfolding and when it gets wet it's toast. Did not find top easy to replace.

But, overall a stable platform


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 28, 2016)

Champagne Adjustable Height Grooming Table

I bought one of these back before I even owned my van that I ran around sharpening in. I've used the hell out of this table and it's still as rock solid as day 1. It's primary use for me has been a wet table that I sharpen on and even though it's mostly made of wood it shows zero breakdown from all the water over the years. 

I like the construction used in these tables so much that I've considered buying a larger fixed height table they make to use for my handle work. What an upgrade this would be from the white plastic folding table I use now. 

True this isn't a cheap option, but it is a solid option, if you have the $$$.


----------



## jessf (Oct 28, 2016)

By easy i mean make a new top. It's just wood bolted down where as other options might use plastic.



daveb said:


> The Workmate(s) worked well for me except for folding, unfolding and when it gets wet it's toast. Did not find top easy to replace.
> 
> But, overall a stable platform


----------



## daveb (Oct 28, 2016)

Mine have been particle board. Seems like it would be easy. Don't remember why it was not.


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 28, 2016)

If you don't mind spending a little more then the Festool MFT table is a very nice setup and they sell a lot of accessories that make it very useful.

[video=youtube;eO89bDhC0UE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eO89bDhC0UE[/video]

Jack


----------



## youkinorn (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for the thoughts, guys. The Festool table would be great, but I'm looking for something a little cheaper right nowif I ever get more into this stuff, I'll definitely invest in something like that.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 28, 2016)

I have one like in the first link in my condo. The clamps are different but the table looks the same, got from HD here in Canada so probably an oem


----------



## youkinorn (Oct 29, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I have one like in the first link in my condo. The clamps are different but the table looks the same, got from HD here in Canada so probably an oem



And it's worked out alright for you?


----------



## thorax (Oct 29, 2016)

Shop Fox makes a cool little table for around $45. from Klingspor Woodworking. I topped mine with a 16 x 20 x .25" hot rolled steel plate. Total cost around $75.


----------

